# Pink dolphin appears in US lake



## Marty

The world's only pink Bottlenose dolphin which was discovered in an inland lake in Louisiana, USA, has become such an attraction that conservationists have warned tourists to leave it alone.

Last Updated: 12:45PM GMT 02 Mar 2009

Pinky the rare albino dolphin has been spotted in Lake Calcasieu in Louisiana, USA Photo: CATERS NEWS










Charter boat captain Erik Rue, 42, photographed the animal, which is actually an albino, when he began studying it after the mammal first surfaced in Lake Calcasieu, an inland saltwater estuary, north of the Gulf of Mexico in southwestern USA.

Capt Rue originally saw the dolphin, which also has reddish eyes, swimming with a pod of four other dolphins, with one appearing to be its mother which never left its side.

He said: "I just happened to see a little pod of dolphins, and I noticed one that was a little lighter.

"It was absolutely stunningly pink.

"I had never seen anything like it. It's the same color throughout the whole body and it looks like it just came out of a paint booth.

"The dolphin appears to be healthy and normal other than its coloration, which is quite beautiful and stunningly pink.

"The mammal is entirely pink from tip to tail and has reddish eyes indicating it's albinism. The skin appears smooth, glossy pink and without flaws.

"I have personally spotted the pink dolphin 40 to 50 times in the time since the original sighting as it has apparently taken up residence with its family in the Calcasieu ship channel.

"As time has passed the young mammal has grown and sometimes ventures away from its mother to feed and play but always remains in the vicinity of the pod.

"Surprisingly, it does not appear to be drastically affected by the environment or sunlight as might be expected considering its condition, although it tends to remain below the surface a little more than the others in the pod."
Regina Asmutis-Silvia, senior biologist with the Whale and Dolphin Conservation Society, said: "I have never seen a dolphin coloured in this way in all my career.

"It is a truly beautiful dolphin but people should be careful, as with any dolphins, to respect it - observe from a distance, limit their time watching, don't chase or harass it

"While this animal looks pink, it is an albino which you can notice in the pink eyes.

"Albinism is a genetic trait and it unclear as to the type of albinism this animal inherited."

A close relation of dolphins, the Amazon River Botos, called pink dolphins, live in South America in the Amazon.

Pink dolphin appears in US lake - Telegraph


----------



## BedlamBully

I want one...


----------



## dan'sgrizz

That dolphin looks delicious! I hope to someday accidentally eat a pink dolphin in a can of tuna...maybe i already have. i can only hope. Long live the pink dolphin and its deliciousness.


----------



## pcw20

I think I've seen those before, drunk skinny dipping. lol


----------



## frufru-dog

wow so gorgeous but makes me wonder what other genetic defects will come out of the wood work in other animals and what will happen when this dolphin breeds.... and so on and so forth


----------



## PeanutsMommy

that is cool, yet wierd looking. I wonder how the pink skin effects its rold in nature


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I want one too...

He can live in my tub. I will love him and hug him and name him George....LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~

wow that's cool...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marty

~StangChick~ said:


> wow that's cool...thanks for sharing.


More pics of some...


----------



## smith family kennels

thats pretty awesome


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

frufru-dog said:


> wow so gorgeous but makes me wonder what other genetic defects will come out of the wood work in other animals and what will happen when this dolphin breeds.... and so on and so forth


I think it's all in how you raise em! :roll:


----------



## jeep lex

Marty said:


> More pics of some...


thats sum wild shit right there


----------



## chic4pits

this is the coolest thing! i love how i live in la and still miss all the news!


----------

